# Value of a Bobcat 873



## turfquip (Dec 21, 1999)

Hi Guys:

What is the value of a 1998 Bobcat 873 w/1157 hours in your perspective markets?

Does an uncertain economy put downward pressure on the value of a machine like this? Initial gut feeling says yes, but jittery markets may drive guys to look at used equipment to conserve cash?

Also, is this machine too big for typical landscape apps?

[Edited by turfquip on 03-21-2001 at 06:38 PM]


----------



## SCL (Jul 27, 2000)

Turf,
I would look at buying something like this at the $15k to 17,5 range. Hours aren't bad and alot depends on how it looks and the year. 1200 hours in 3 years is better than 1200 in a foundry. As for size. I'm getting to be a big proponent of bigger skids and smaller tractors. My 753 is 5' wide w/bucket and I've only had 1 job where a bigger machine wouldn't fit. I'd have figured out something. But it would be nice to lift a pallet of pavers or sod and not end up on my nose. The straight lift of the 873 is worth its weight in gold(not literally).


----------



## turfquip (Dec 21, 1999)

Thank you SCL. I appreciate your response.


----------



## captdevo (Nov 10, 2000)

*recently sold one like that*

Ed,
I recently sold a 1998 Bobcat 873 with:
1700 hours, new tires, bucket, pallet forks, in excellent condition, strong hydraulics, no leaks, nice paint. I asked $18k and sold for $16,500 in 3 days. You should have no problem moving it if it is in good shape.

It's that time of year!!!!


----------



## turfquip (Dec 21, 1999)

Thank you captdevo. I appreciate your input.


----------



## ace911emt (Nov 27, 2004)

*bobcat*

just bought a 863 1998 with 2100 hours with heat and air super clean for 16,700


----------

